# Toshiba M305D S4830 doesnt start



## waterinawell (Feb 4, 2010)

I have M305D S4830 laptop. I put it to sleep in the night. In the morning when i tried to turn it on, it wouldnt start. The light on the switch turns on and it charges the battery fine, but no HDD activity(but it does spin up and stay), no screen, nothing. The fan turns on and then turns off in 1 sec and then just the power indicator lights stay on... i also checked cmos battery, removed it and put it back.its voltage is also fine...
checked with RAM/without it, with hdd/ without it, with dvd drive/ without it...still same...i suppose the bios should kick in without any of these things, right? any help will be appreciated in debugging the fault...thanks!!


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

try removing the battery and unplug the ac adapter from the laptop. hold the power button down for 30 seconds. Then plug only the ac adapter in and power on.

Bios will kick in without those. But it will not display anything without the memory, it will either beep at your or the power on light will flash.


----------



## waterinawell (Feb 4, 2010)

ok this is what happened since i lasted posted here. i kept the laptop 'cold' for more than a day. no battery , no AC supply, all components disconnected. i started the Laptop then and it booted up perfectly fine. i shut it down and restarted atleast 4 - 5 times during the day and it worked fine. Then just to 'check' what happens, i put it to sleep instead of shutting it down. bummer! it again wouldn't boot now. so it is clear that it is unable to boot, whatever i do, once it is put to sleep....maybe it will again start after i keep it cold for a day. who knows.does it look like a motherboard problem or something else?what do u think? anything else i can do to diagnose the fault?please help!!


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Try updating the BIOS to the most current version. You'll find that on Toshiba's website, and there were quite a few fixes for the M305's with coming out of sleep mode.


----------



## waterinawell (Feb 4, 2010)

I will update the bios once the laptop starts. But the strange thing is it wont even hard boot for like 1 or 2 days.its been more than a day now and still it is not budging... even though i have disconnected the ram making any windows session invalid. i suspected bios from the start but when it happens all of a sudden then u r forced to believe maybe it is because of something else.....cause i have regularly used sleep feature and it worked fine....once the laptop starts anyway i dont think i have the courage to put it to sleep again, as all my work gets effected by non-working laptop...


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah, you could just change the power profile to high performance. No sleep mode, but the battery won't last as long. But still update the BIOS, lol.


----------

